# USA Tax Related Topics



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

A new sub-forum has been created for discussions relating to tax queries & finance for expats living in Canada. This includes USA taxation concerns & reporting requirements, FBAR and FATCA. Please make your threads regarding these topics in this section.


----------

